# Gazebo recessed lighting and stuff...



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Regular trims are fine. Most trims and cans are rated for damp locations which is what this would be. 

I'd get a fan rated for outdoor use.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a back yard gazebo I did with the fence lighting also I just used reg trims and it's been going strong since last summer!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So you won't be finishing the cans you'll just have an exposed can?


----------

